# Risk for natural disasters in Tonga?



## Dominika

Hi.

It seems (according to the research I have done) that the South Pacific Islands are exposed to many natural disasters like tropical cyclones, earth quakes and tsunamis. We are planning of staying in Tonga for a while, but all the european travel agencies warn about the disasters and we need extreme health insurances if we go there. It is difficult to get a real pictures of the risks, since we have no real experience of natural disasters in Europe. 

Are the insurance companies, travel agencies and the foreign department exaggerating, or is it a big risk to start a business there?

:ranger:


----------



## topcat83

Dominika said:


> Hi.
> 
> It seems (according to the research I have done) that the South Pacific Islands are exposed to many natural disasters like tropical cyclones, earth quakes and tsunamis. We are planning of staying in Tonga for a while, but all the european travel agencies warn about the disasters and we need extreme health insurances if we go there. It is difficult to get a real pictures of the risks, since we have no real experience of natural disasters in Europe.
> 
> Are the insurance companies, travel agencies and the foreign department exaggerating, or is it a big risk to start a business there?
> 
> :ranger:


First question: have you ever been to Tonga? And which island are you planning to stay on? I personally think the biggest risk is not the natural ones but the cultural ones.

Tonga is a lovely country, and has lovely people. We had a lovely time there, with a week on Tongatapu and a week on Va'vau. 

But there ain't much industry, and the Royal Family has a lot of sway. Tourism (especially on Tongatapu) is 'interesting' (read 'they don't know what a tourist is'). Being a non-Tongan may well cause you issues if you're planning on setting up a business.

And be especially careful about 'buying' land. You may find that the contract isn't worth the paper it's written on.

As for natural disasters - I really don't know why the insurance companies are making it sound so bad. Unless they know something about the way that Global Warming is going that we don't


----------



## Dominika

topcat83 said:


> First question: have you ever been to Tonga? And which island are you planning to stay on? I personally think the biggest risk is not the natural ones but the cultural ones.
> 
> Tonga is a lovely country, and has lovely people. We had a lovely time there, with a week on Tongatapu and a week on Va'vau.
> 
> But there ain't much industry, and the Royal Family has a lot of sway. Tourism (especially on Tongatapu) is 'interesting' (read 'they don't know what a tourist is'). Being a non-Tongan may well cause you issues if you're planning on setting up a business.
> 
> And be especially careful about 'buying' land. You may find that the contract isn't worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> As for natural disasters - I really don't know why the insurance companies are making it sound so bad. Unless they know something about the way that Global Warming is going that we don't


Hi and thanks for your reply.

Yes we have been there, but only during holidays and only in Vavau. We are planning to go for a longer time this fall, and travel around in the Hapai aera aswell. We liked Tonga a lot, mostly because it is so different from the other countries we have been in. We have only been there during high season, which isn´t during the cyclon season. In Sweden were we are from, we don´t have any earth quakes, cyclones, tsunamis or other happenings yet - in worst case a snow storm, so I guess that is why the insurance companies are so nervous about it...

We are aware of that you can not buy property, but are the leases really totally worthless - even if you "buy" it from a private person?

Regards

Dominika


----------



## Constipated Earwig

Dominika said:


> Hi and thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes we have been there, but only during holidays and only in Vavau. We are planning to go for a longer time this fall, and travel around in the Hapai aera aswell. We liked Tonga a lot, mostly because it is so different from the other countries we have been in. We have only been there during high season, which isn´t during the cyclon season. In Sweden were we are from, we don´t have any earth quakes, cyclones, tsunamis or other happenings yet - in worst case a snow storm, so I guess that is why the insurance companies are so nervous about it...
> 
> We are aware of that you can not buy property, but are the leases really totally worthless - even if you "buy" it from a private person?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dominika


The problem with buying land in places like Tonga (same with Samoa & Fiji) is that they can & do change their minds, so you may plod along for a while as the title holder & then one day out of the blue you are told to ****** off, you no longer have a right to occupy this land. Has happened far too often for anyone with good sense to consider entering into a contract to "buy" again. 

As for "natural disasters" in the south pacific, yes it is a very real problem but it is usually during the well known "tsunami/hurricane/typhoon(whatever) season............which means don't go there during that time, in my book. 

As for Tonga on a whole, be careful going into business there, it is a Kingdom & the king has a strangle hold on the place, it's pretty corrupt & they look after themselves before foreigners.


----------



## topcat83

Constipated Earwig said:


> The problem with buying land in places like Tonga (same with Samoa & Fiji) is that they can & do change their minds, so you may plod along for a while as the title holder & then one day out of the blue you are told to ****** off, you no longer have a right to occupy this land. Has happened far too often for anyone with good sense to consider entering into a contract to "buy" again.
> 
> As for "natural disasters" in the south pacific, yes it is a very real problem but it is usually during the well known "tsunami/hurricane/typhoon(whatever) season............which means don't go there during that time, in my book.
> 
> As for Tonga on a whole, be careful going into business there, it is a Kingdom & the king has a strangle hold on the place, it's pretty corrupt & they look after themselves before foreigners.


Hi Constipated Earwig (I love the name!) - welcome to the Forum. ANd totally agree with your post. We talked to a Kiwi guy who was living with his Tongan wife. She was related to the Royal Family and therefore had privileges that others didn't. He loved Tonga, but certainly wasn't blind to its faults. One of them is that foreigners can't own land - and generally (especially out in the countryside) the best way to get on is to become part of a local community and earn their respect. If you do that, and work with them (it's a very commune-based place) then they're likely to give you your own bit of land. His wife and him have a section on the coast with a superb sea view - and the villagers couldn't understand why he wanted one so close to the sea! He still doesn't own it though - it's 'on loan'.


----------



## Dominika

Constipated Earwig said:


> The problem with buying land in places like Tonga (same with Samoa & Fiji) is that they can & do change their minds, so you may plod along for a while as the title holder & then one day out of the blue you are told to ****** off, you no longer have a right to occupy this land. Has happened far too often for anyone with good sense to consider entering into a contract to "buy" again.
> 
> As for "natural disasters" in the south pacific, yes it is a very real problem but it is usually during the well known "tsunami/hurricane/typhoon(whatever) season............which means don't go there during that time, in my book.
> 
> As for Tonga on a whole, be careful going into business there, it is a Kingdom & the king has a strangle hold on the place, it's pretty corrupt & they look after themselves before foreigners.


Hi Constipated Earwig.

Thanks a lot for your post, I really appreciate it. This information is very useful.

/Dominika


----------



## Constipated Earwig

Dominika said:


> Hi Constipated Earwig.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your post, I really appreciate it. This information is very useful.
> 
> /Dominika


You are more than welcome my friend


----------



## Yvonne.72

......


----------

